# Don’t Believe The Fear Campaign — E-cigarettes Can Save Millions Of Lives



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

*E-cigarettes represent one of the most important breakthroughs in harm reduction technology. They have the potential to save millions of lives worldwide. But, as it turns out, Dr. Aw is “wary of the technology,” for three main reasons:*

*http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com...aign-e-cigarettes-can-save-millions-of-lives/*


----------

